# Doe not eating after delivery



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a first time boer doe that gave birth this afternoon, approximately 10 hours ago and she has not touched her food that I can see it looks like maybe she had some loose minerals. The babies are on the smaller side and I did have to help her a bit during delivery. She cleaned the kids and is nursing them. It seemed like it took a lot out of her I'm just concerned why her food is untouched and how long will her not eating stall her milk production for the kids. I will take her temp next check when I go out, any ideas? 

I was thinking maybe giving some electrolytes and a vitamin shot (in Canada called vitamaster the main ingredient is B12) but what course of action would you guys take?

Thanks!


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

Her temp is in the normal range 102.4 still hasn't eaten, the kids seem ok at last check mouths are warm and they seem full and sleepy.


----------



## Dorioakes (Nov 13, 2013)

Molasses water 1/2 cup molasses to a gallon of water. It will help with calories and vitamins while she is recovering. Labor make many females feel sick to their stomach.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah I would make sure she is drinking give electrolytes and the molasses water. If you have any nutri-drench that would help also. The shot of vitamaster wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

Giving probiotics and a thiamine or fortified vit B complex shot would be wise for a few days.

Also get her some calcium supplement.
Is she shivering at all?

Warm molasses water.

Are you trying to feed her Alfalfa hay or oat hay? Try both or something similar in case she has gotten picky after kidding. I find some of my does who love alfalfa will only eat oat hay for a little while. So I allow them that, then after a day or two I offer back the Alfalfa then they will begin to eat it. No grain until she starts eating and you are sure her rumen is working proper. How are her gut sounds and movement?

Has she dropped her afterbirth?
Has she finished kidding for sure?


----------



## heidivand (Aug 17, 2015)

She seems better this am. I witnessed some hay nibbling and she was chewing her cud. No shivering I checked on her every couple hours last night and didn't see any. She did drop the after birth.

We feed pea hay the goats love it, I would say it is similar to alfalfa ie sugar content and a legume but I have some local grass hay I will see if she prefers that

I will continue with the vitamin shot and I have some calcium on hand I will give her some of that and the molasses water 

Thank you all I don't know what I would do without you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is OK and dropped her afterbirth. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job, sometimes a few of mine take a couple of days to get back to their former appetite.
Yes, warm molasses water or electrolytes though I've noticed they don't care for it after a day or two but yours may be different.
Fortified B complex if you can get it up there & certainly a few hefty doses probious.


----------

